# Java Einstieg



## miris (8. Apr 2005)

Hallo Experten,
ich hoffe dass ich hier richtig bin. Kann mir jemand ein gutes Buch für eine Einstieg in Java empfehlen? Ich habe javainsel4 geladen, habe damit ein Problem. Ich habe kein "Compiler" oder was auch immer ich benötige um die Beispiele auszuprobieren. Ich möchte gerne irgendwann in der Lage sein Java Applets zu erstellen.

Danke für euere Hilfe im Vorraus


----------



## Sky (8. Apr 2005)

Compiler, und JRE / JDK bekommst Du bei http://java.sun.com


----------



## miris (8. Apr 2005)

Hallo und Danke erstmal. Kannst Du mir etwas genauer sagen was ich downloaden soll?


----------



## guenni81 (8. Apr 2005)

Bücher:
-----------
http://www.javabuch.de/
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/

Was für ein Problem hast du den mit dem heruntergeladenen Buch???


----------



## Jear_Man (8. Apr 2005)

Ich empfehle Jetzt lerne ich Java Markt und Technik ISBN 3-8272-6511-8

und als entwicklungsumgebung Eclipse (http://www.eclipse.org/) <-- gibts Gratis und franko auch für Windows

aber für die ersten Schritte empfehle ich einen Text editor und den Sun JDK.. auf www.sun.com herunter zu laden.


----------



## miris (8. Apr 2005)

Mit dem Buch habe ich kein Problem. Ich weiss nicht welches JDK, SDK... usw. und was alles noch dazu gehört ich runter laden soll. Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand an der Stelle helfen könte.


----------



## guenni81 (8. Apr 2005)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_01_005.htm#Rxx365java01005040000581F015102


----------



## miris (8. Apr 2005)

Vielen Dank


----------

